# A little riding vid from Ms Off Road



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

I went and watch the CMR this past weekend and done some riding, the park seems to be getting better each ride. of-course I'm finding new places each time i go also. this is just a riding vid no music or editing on this one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! I still want to make a trip there sometime.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice video man! Looks like they still have plenty of water there.


----------



## Kitty'n'Brute (May 23, 2012)

I had a great time there! Like you said, it really has gotten better each ride!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We were there! They had good racing at the event. And we rode into the next morning.  Had a great time.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gump05 (May 28, 2011)

can you ride double and can you drink beer out there


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

gump05 said:


> can you ride double and can you drink beer out there


me and my wife rode all day double. and beer must be in a huggie. they do have a couple of deputies riding around watching. mainly speeding on the main roads and underage drinking. I watched 8 get thrown out on the last ride because of underage drinking (14-15yr olds)


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who rides in flip flops 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Stimpy said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who rides in flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do it too man. :thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

